# PC Case Under 3K



## Revolution (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi,
Please guys suggest me a good VFM budget case.
My priority is cooling and should be dust proof.
Case should should have dust filters for intake fan(s) and PSU at least.
Case can be clean very easily.
I have only 120mm non LED.
I don't want to spend extra money for other fans.
Budget 3K.
I will be buy locally or online(if hassle free).


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 11, 2012)

Some options are as follows:
NZXT Source 210 @2.5K
NZXT Gamma @2.4K
CoolerMaster Elite 430 @2.9K


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Sep 11, 2012)

go for NZXT Source elite 210 for 2600rs. two fans 140mm and 120mm for cooling. usb 3.0 support. Best value for money cabinet.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for ur replies!
Checked at GC Avenue.

NZXT Source 210 @2.8K+(2x120mm non LED fans)
CoolerMaster Elite 430 @2.8K+(not transparent one 120mm non LED fan & one 120mm LED fan)
Corsair 300R @3.7K+
Antec One S3 not available

Unfortunately I can't go with CoolerMaster Elite 430 cos my bro told me to bring it for him.
So,I have find other option.
I don't think NZXT Source 210 is better for cooling than CM 430.
NZXT Source 210 don't have mess front panel and no dust filter too.


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 13, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Thanks for ur replies!
> Checked at GC Avenue.
> 
> NZXT Source 210 @2.8K+(2x120mm non LED fans)
> ...



What is ur other option ? coz i'm also sailing in the same boat


----------



## havoknation (Sep 13, 2012)

NZXT Beta EVO @ 2.7k


----------



## XtreamGuy (Sep 13, 2012)

Preferable you can go for Antec One S3 or Three hundred Gamer cabinet with little bit extra cost for quality and the build. 

 Hardcore Gamer Features For The Masses

The Three Hundred is a worldwide best-seller. It's won more than a dozen international awards and gained a worldwide following by combining rich gamer-case features with unbeatable value. The Three Hundred is crafted from heavy-duty perforated steel panels, and features three-speed TriCool™ fans, washable air filters and handy cable routing that helps keep equipment cool, dust-free and reliable. Hundreds of thousands of smooth-running Three Hundred builds all over the world don't lie: With killer gamer style features at a price everyone can afford, the Three Hundred is truly the case for everyone.
Certification:
Features:
•	No Power Supply included:
To optimize performance of your Three Hundred, your choice of power supply is crucial. Antec strongly recommends choosing from our Earthwatts or TruePower series.
•	9 Drive Bays:
• External 3 x 5.25"
• Internal 6 x 3.5" for HDD
• Internal 1 x bottom-mounted 2.5" SSD drive bay
•	Cooling System:
• 1 rear 120 x 25 mm TriCool™ Fan with 3-speed switch control.
• 1 top special 140 x 25 mm TriCool™ Fan with 3-speed switch control
• 2 front (optional) 120 mm fans to cool the hard drives
• 1 side (Optional) 120 x 25 mm Fan to cool graphic cards
•	CPU cut-out allows for easy installation of CPU coolers
•	Washable air filters reduces dust build up in your system, which helps keep your system cooler 
•	Perforated front bezel for maximum air intake
•	Maximum video card size: 11"/279mm (Note: some video cards may block access to the adjacent hard drive bay)
•	Compatible Motherboards: Mini-ITX, microATX, Standard ATX
•	7 expansion slots
•	Top mounted I/O ports for easy access
• 2 x USB 2.0
• HDA & AC'97 Audio In and Out
•	Unit dimensions:
• 18" (H) x 18.3" (D) x 8.1" (W)
• 45.8 (H) x 46.5 (D) x 20.5 cm (W)
•	Weight:
• Net: 15.9lbs / 7.2kg
• Gross: 18.7lbs / 8.5kg


If you feel the budget is limited you can go for Cooler Master will be advisable.


Don't buy other scarab as it says quality but really it won't help you out.

Only five re commanded brands like Antec,  and others use Cold Galvanized steel which stands for quality & durability, and also helps for  Anti-Vibration, Anti corretion and quite computing unlike others.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 13, 2012)

^^ You are Antec PR or something?

^^ You are Antec PR or something?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for ur comments guys!
If I want to increase my budget then I have to wait 2-3 months more.
Then I can spent 4-5K may be.
I'm not in a hurry
I don't have AC in my room.
Room is 50ft away from main road and window stay open most of the time.
So,lost of dust coming from road.
I need a case which can be clean very easily beside cooling.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 14, 2012)

Then go to any good shop, search for cabinets which have as many dust filter as possible.


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 14, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Room is 50ft away from main road and window stay open most of the time.
> So,lost of dust coming from road.
> I need a case which can be clean very easily beside cooling.



The only case i know that comes with Dust filters on every Vent is *Fractal Design Arc Midi* though not available in India


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 14, 2012)

^^ Then what is the point of recommending?


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 14, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Then what is the point of recommending?



i wasn't recommending...just sayin !  me too looking for a Cabby @3k with the same req as the OP.


----------



## debarshi (Sep 23, 2012)

I am also looking for a cabinet with the same requirement as OP. 
But my bottleneck is in my locality, no one knows the name of Cooler master or corsair, let alone Nzxt. They are satisfied with Zebronics and Enter (Local....).................... So my only option is online....... preferably Flipkart............ Can you suggest some other? And NZXT is not available in Fk.......................


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 24, 2012)

@all: NZXT Source 210 @2.6K
@ debarshi: buy nzxt from MD Computer website.


----------



## debarshi (Sep 24, 2012)

Hmmmmm..............................


----------

